# Earnings



## pedroia1515 (Jun 25, 2017)

Questions, what does a driver usually make doing uber eats 60 hours a week? I am starting tomorrow. I drive in michigan.

Thanks


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## pedroia1515 (Jun 25, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


>


Great actor!!!


----------



## pedroia1515 (Jun 25, 2017)

This made me want to drive again.

See attachment..


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Theres no such thing as "usually"

On a bad day, you make gas money

On a good day, you make what normal people make $150-200

And theres lots of in between days, that make you think it's going to be a good day, just enough until it ends up being a waste of time


----------



## actsholy (Jul 3, 2018)

pedroia1515 said:


> Questions, what does a driver usually make doing uber eats 60 hours a week? I am starting tomorrow. I drive in michigan.
> 
> Thanks


Not much after deductions.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

$600 to $1200 in a good sized market


----------

